# Say something funny about the person who posts before you.



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I saw this in another forum. Lets see how well this works here.


Looks like I will be the first to be made fun of


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm very sensitive, sometimes overly so. I'm monk-like and naive. But thats OK.
Because I'm smart-enough, I'm good enough, and dog gone it, people on masscops.com like me....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*"That's Right! I'm KozmoKramer,The Ass-Man!..." *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HuMMMM Oficer Blank from Department Blank

Must be a secert department Blank Badge.

Blank,Blank,Blank


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Hard to think of anything funny about a Marine. And if you did think of anything would you really want to say it???


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6233/timer8je.jpg

I thought your avatar was the old 'Hanker for a hunk of cheese guy'
(You have to remember old PBS food cartoons)


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sir I'm not a cop, that's my height. 5-0


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't you hit me !! I will call the A.C.L.U.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Um, people? Not to be a party pooper, but some of you are commenting on the avatars, not the person.

Maybe kwflatbed could post an obscure video to corroborate my claim!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AHHH But some of the avs depict the person LOL


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

(Pardon my French) Pussy. I just had to!


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Drwooooooooooooooop Doodlie Doodlie Doodlie Doodlie Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada Bada......

DAMMIT! I should've played Galaga!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

12 Weeks From June 19, 2006 I will be 1 baddass Marine...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How do you shoot with a shattered lens over your master eye?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"Stop Resisting!! Stop Resisting!!"


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"No, I don't tip Cows!"


----------

